# Capless fuel system problem



## 4m4r85 (Feb 8, 2020)

Dear all,
I am reaching out since I'd very much appreciate your help concerning a problem recently experienced with the aluminum flap of the capless fuel system.

Went to the pump a couple of days ago and, while taking the fuel pistol, it started pouring fuel all over the car. In a hurry, I think (it was 6AM) I inserted the pistol too quickly in the tank and broke the initial aluminum flap - the one supposed to seal the tank from water - not the second plastic avoiding you filling the tank with the wrong kind of fuel&#8230;
Now the flap is stuck in the initial part of the tank mouth, right before the second flap, and I cannot extract it without breaking it into several pieces and taking them out one by one. 
The car is at the Audi dealer since Thursday and the bill is 1552 euros, as they see no other way than replacing the full tank and the pieces with it. It seems that there is no other way to get this shitty piece.

Attached to the post a picture of the piece taken from the net - it's the small aluminum circle inside the tank mouth with a vertical line in it

Additional information:
* The car is a mk3, 4.5 years old
* Is is as new, interiors and exteriors
* Has only 28k kms
* I haven't tried yet, but I think I can manage to fill the tank just by moving this piece aside while inserting the fuel pistol

Question for you guys:
1. Is anyone aware of the reference of this piece and how I can replace it myself ?
2. Do you really think there is any risk completely removing this first flap and keeping the car like that, knowing that there is a second (plastic) one ensuring you don't fill the tank with the wrong kind of gas ? I am particularly worried of water entering the tank during rain or while washing the car&#8230;
3. Would you have any advice for my rituation ? Your help is more then welcome &#8230;

Many thanks in advance, A.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Initially I didn't think it was a water (or fuel) type seal. But today I deliberately dribbled some drops of fuel onto it as I finished filling up with the nozzle removed and this seal shut. The excess fuel ended up outside the filler and going down the drain.

So I think it is the main seal and that the 2" round metal ring is not a seal against the back of the opening flap, confirmed by no marks to show these two are touching when the flap is closed.

So without this component I think there is a risk of water entering the tank when raining or washing the car. Also a risk of fuel splashing out when driving the car as it should be and with a full tank.

Sorry that doesn't help answer your question but it does mean I will be taking a lot more care when filling up!


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Thinking about it a bit more. If you get a 3" round disc of closed cell foam (think a hard sponge that doesn't soak up water) then you could put it over the 2" nozzle hole and it would be trapped against the flange when you close the cover. That would keep water out and petrol in. Wouldn't be too hard to lift off and put back each time you fill up.

Source of such foam? Mouse mats, but might be too thin perhaps 2 layers stuck together? Or those camping mats (used to be called karrimats back in my camping days) which are a bit thicker. First try would be working out the gap between the cover and the flange, I'd try sticking some blue tac blobs to the flange and close the lid and see how much they compress (careful to keep it out of the tank though).


----------



## 4m4r85 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi Chelspeed,
Thanks for the reply and for trying first hand. I came back from the dealer this afternoon and it seems they will not help getting the reparations covered by Audi ...

I agree with you concerning the risk, and I am more looking for an universal fuel cap that I'll try to adapt in order to make it fit in the space available in the fuel tank. What do you think ?

Cheers, A.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Not sure what exactly is the problem with the fuel cap system so I'l just leave this here.


----------



## Jambert (Jul 13, 2020)

I have this exact problem but am struggling to find any sort of solution. Petrolcaps.co.uk do capless fuel system caps but unfortunately none for audi's. Did you ever find a solution? Please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I know this doesn't really help, but the same happened with my previous TT (2015 model) and it was covered by warranty, but did involve replacing the whole fuel tank, which seems a bit of a ridiculous design!


----------



## N21 (Jan 28, 2021)

4m4r85 said:


> Dear all,
> I am reaching out since I'd very much appreciate your help concerning a problem recently experienced with the aluminum flap of the capless fuel system.
> 
> Went to the pump a couple of days ago and, while taking the fuel pistol, it started pouring fuel all over the car. In a hurry, I think (it was 6AM) I inserted the pistol too quickly in the tank and broke the initial aluminum flap - the one supposed to seal the tank from water - not the second plastic avoiding you filling the tank with the wrong kind of fuel&#8230;
> ...


Hi.
The same issue has happened to me this week.
My car is a 2015 model but I've only had it less than 2 years.
Do you mind me asking how old your car is? I'm, starting to think this might be a common fault that only comes after five years?
I'm going to contact Audi directly and I suggest you do the same as hopefully, this will bring the fault to their attention as it's not something you'd expect from a premium brand so soon into having it. My car has only done 30,000 miles which average at 6,000 a year.
Just to let you know not to drive it until it's fixed as my Audi dealership has told me it can be very dangerous. They have told me to have it professionally uplifted and taken to them and not to drive it at all.
Interested to know if anyone else has this had this issue with the capless fuel system. 
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Tavianer (Dec 17, 2020)

Why not drive it though? Wouldn't the worst that could happen be for the flap to fall into the fueltank and block parts of the fuel filter?

Perhaps not that hard to fish it out of the tank (if it stays in a piece) either?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I can't really see how that aluminium flap is going to prevent water entering the tank.
As long as the external flap is sealing correctly & the drain pipe is not blocked it should be fine.
As the tank is "sealed", If external flap is not sealing an emission alarm is very likely.
As suggested plenty of ways to ensure external flap is sealing, if not convinced.
Hoggy.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

This happened to my 2015 model luckily whilst under warranty so all covered (and yes they did have to replace the entire fuel tank!) No issue driving it round before it eventually went in for the work doing though.


----------



## billtreas (Dec 13, 2021)

4m4r85 said:


> Dear all,
> I am reaching out since I'd very much appreciate your help concerning a problem recently experienced with the aluminum flap of the capless fuel system.
> 
> Went to the pump a couple of days ago and, while taking the fuel pistol, it started pouring fuel all over the car. In a hurry, I think (it was 6AM) I inserted the pistol too quickly in the tank and broke the initial aluminum flap - the one supposed to seal the tank from water - not the second plastic avoiding you filling the tank with the wrong kind of fuel&#8230;
> ...


I have just got the same problem on my 2015 TT. Did Audi do anything to help and did you have to pay for a new tank?


----------



## 4m4r85 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi, 
Audi refused to help. I had to pay a new tank (more than 1800€ iirc, for a car with less than 30k km - it means I filled the tank around 40 to 50 times) and than sold the car !
I am still disappointed by the service as i loved my TT (but still got another Audi :-().

I hope you will be more lucky than I was. Best wishes.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Audi re-invent the fuel cap. Turns out their R&D department failed to identify just how unreliable this unnecessary modification is. No matter they'll just ride out the warranty claims and then force owners to buy new fuel tanks once the cars are out of warranty. I've known several people suffer this failure, even someone who works at my local Audi dealer!

Sorry this post is of no help to the person that started the thread, I would love to be able to put a positive and optimistic spin on this but Audi have made that impossible


----------



## billtreas (Dec 13, 2021)

Just written an email to the MD of Audi uk as the Audi customer services guy Aiden is ignoring me. Usual crap promise to get back to you but never do.
It will be interesting to see if he will communicate. Not holding my breath.


----------

